# Still need more guides and boaters...4 Gore



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

I'm still looking for good guides and safety boaters for Gore..pay is $80 for safety boaters.. $150 for guides.(+ Lunch).....only serious good people apply please....cal..877-98-creek


----------

